# American defendants in NGO case on their way back to US!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> Thu, 01/03/2012 - 21:30,
> 
> The Americans who were accused of receiving illegal foreign funding for civil society organizations arrived at Cairo Airport on Thursday to leave for the United States after their travel ban was lifted, despite the serious charge of imminently threatening Egyptian national security that was leveled at them by the investigating judge.
> 
> ...


American defendants in NGO case on their way back to US | Egypt Independent

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I am really happy they're out of the circus that the "government" has created, but I'm also deeply concerned with the level of hostility shown by many Egyptians, including some "officials" towards the foreign nationals in Egypt after they were released and granted the permission to leave the country, specially towards the Americans.......Stay safe everyone!


----------

